# Strat



## Itchy Brother (Feb 26, 2012)

This is one of the Walnut guitar bodies I make,I gave it to a nephew and he applied a finish and put it together.He sold it for $700.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2012)

He did a very nice job of finishing!!! Walnut that is the only wood ---right???:wacko1:


----------



## johio (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful job on both your parts.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice work there!

Do you ever finish the whole guitar? or just sell the bodies?

either way  I love seeing your work!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 27, 2012)

Another gorgeous guitar, Itchy. Tell your bro. that the finish is fantastic. Lacquer?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Oh very nice. Lets make a deal...


Very cool looking piece of wood Joe,what kind is it? Ahh,Indian Rosewood!
Cody-I dont finish them,just make the bodies for people who do.Heck I cant even play a note,LOL,but I can read prints to make them.Its kinda like having a gambling habit,Make em,put them on ebay and let the fun begin!I kinda get a little charge out of the whole process.


----------

